# JNDI Name für die Queue - Connection Factory in JBoss ändern



## Hilyama (16. Aug 2005)

Hallo, 

hat jemand ne Idee wie und wo ich den JNDI Namen für die Connection Factory in JBoss ändern kann? Es gibt da ja anscheinend Millionen von Connection-Factories im JBoss  :autsch: 

Alex


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Aug 2005)

/server/<defaul ? wenn du das nimmst>/jms/...

schau mal die xml files an


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

den Namen der JMS ConnectionFactory kannst du über die Konfigurationsdateien der jeweiligen InvocationLayer angeben:
Verwendest du bespielsweise den UIL2 musst du einfach in der uil2-service.xml den Eintrag:

    <attribute name="ConnectionFactoryJNDIRef">ConnectionFactory</attribute>
entsprechend anpassen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hilyama (29. Aug 2005)

Haha, danke  Jetzt gehts


----------

